# [help]un simple script de connexion entre mysql et cocoa



## issamneo (10 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour;

pls y'a t'il quelqu'un qui a un exemple simple ou un tutorial sur la connexion vers une base de données mysql depuis cocoa.
j'ai essayer de suivre le code source de cocoamysql mais il est trop compliqué et franchement je n'ai pas pu suivre.

merci.


----------



## tatouille (10 Janvier 2007)

issamneo a dit:


> Bonjour;
> 
> pls y'a t'il quelqu'un qui a un exemple simple ou un tutorial sur la connexion vers une base de donn&#233;es mysql depuis cocoa.
> j'ai essayer de suivre le code source de cocoamysql mais il est trop compliqu&#233; et franchement je n'ai pas pu suivre.
> ...



http://mysql-cocoa.sourceforge.net/

http://www.germinara.it/download/tutorial_MySQLODBC.htm


----------



## issamneo (12 Janvier 2007)

thanks for the link


----------

